# An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison



## PoliticalChic (Apr 12, 2009)

> *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> By Angella Johnson
> 
> 
> ...



'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison | Mail Online

Should this woman be imprisoned?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> > By Angella Johnson
> >
> >
> ...



If it's been positively determined that she committed adultery, yes. I don't know enough about the case to say for sure whether I believe that she's guilty or not, but frankly, the whole "planting evidence" thing reeks of bullshit.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 12, 2009)

There a lot of issues here including the one you mentioned, Kalam.  First, the allegations are dubious at best.  It doesn't seem as though the standards for guilt is as high as in the U.S.

Also, for arguments sake, if this woman was truly guilty of adultery, is imprisonment the right answer?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

I believe so, yes. Because matrimony entails financial incentives and other types of benefits from the state, violating the contract by acting adulterously should carry legal consequences.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Apr 12, 2009)

Absolutely not. If she was having an affair he should divorce her, not go to jail. But that is the Law in the UAE. It reminds me of a funny story I got told yesterday, a friend of a friend had to run away from the "Morality Police" on a beach in Dubai because she was making out with her boyfriend. Hahaha... now that's funny. I think they're only subject to fines or some sort of warning, but jeez, a police exclusively to  patrol music, drinking, dancing, partying, kissing, and general fun? That's really gotta suck. If that's what heaven's all about count me OUT!!


----------



## ras (Apr 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> ...




the whole case reeks of islamo sh1t----People have been duped into BELIEVING that the islamo-sh1t is not a problem in Dubai.       In any case she will be out soon and can get into position to dump the piece of stinking crap she married and------try to get her kids away from his filthy paws


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

ras said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Fuck off. Nobody wants to hear your bullshit.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> > By Angella Johnson
> >
> >
> ...



bust a deal... face the wheel


----------



## ras (Apr 12, 2009)

Kalam said:


> ras said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Watch your language---I am not EMAK AL SHARMOOTAH---   or   ABOUK AL KANZEER


----------



## Kalam (Apr 12, 2009)

ras said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > ras said:
> ...


Once again, fuck off. I don't give a damn what you think you are or aren't; you're a fucking pest.


----------



## Toro (Apr 12, 2009)

And Dubai is one of the most _liberal_ places in the Middle East.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 12, 2009)

Toro said:


> And Dubai is one of the most _liberal_ places in the Middle East.


A little tidal wave and it's all history.


----------



## ras (Apr 13, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > And Dubai is one of the most _liberal_ places in the Middle East.
> ...



_*Inshallah*_


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 13, 2009)

ras said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Get ready.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> I believe so, yes. Because matrimony entails financial incentives and other types of benefits from the state, violating the contract by acting adulterously should carry legal consequences.



in all countries or just this one....


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 13, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> Absolutely not. If she was having an affair he should divorce her, not go to jail. But that is the Law in the UAE. It reminds me of a funny story I got told yesterday, a friend of a friend had to run away from the "Morality Police" on a beach in Dubai because she was making out with her boyfriend. Hahaha... now that's funny. I think they're only subject to fines or some sort of warning, but jeez, a police exclusively to  patrol music, drinking, dancing, partying, kissing, and general fun? That's really gotta suck. If that's what heaven's all about count me OUT!!



muslim heaven anyway.....


----------



## Kalam (Apr 13, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I believe so, yes. Because matrimony entails financial incentives and other types of benefits from the state, violating the contract by acting adulterously should carry legal consequences.
> ...



All countries where married couples receive incentives, benefits, etc. from the state.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



that would be pretty much all of them then......trippy.....


----------



## Kalam (Apr 13, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...


I guess it would.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kalam said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



puts a lot of people in jail......even a couple of presidents.....


----------



## Seraega (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish Adultery were a recognized crime in the US for both sexes.  Of course, we'd have higher standards of proof...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 13, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



I'd actually just like to see them on "Cheaters," because all these adulterers would crowd up our prisons.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 13, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



I don't necessarily believe that everybody guilty of adultery should have to spend time in prison. There are other forms of legal punishment that could be used, like fines, etc.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 13, 2009)

Seraega said:


> I wish Adultery were a recognized crime in the US for both sexes.  Of course, we'd have higher standards of proof...


That's just what the US needs more people poking around in other peoples private affairs being busy bodies.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Apr 13, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely not. If she was having an affair he should divorce her, not go to jail. But that is the Law in the UAE. It reminds me of a funny story I got told yesterday, a friend of a friend had to run away from the "Morality Police" on a beach in Dubai because she was making out with her boyfriend. Hahaha... now that's funny. I think they're only subject to fines or some sort of warning, but jeez, a police exclusively to  patrol music, drinking, dancing, partying, kissing, and general fun? That's really gotta suck. If that's what heaven's all about count me OUT!!
> ...



I dunno, man, if it was up to the Far-Right Christians everywhere we'd see the same thing. No sex until marriage (and if then, what's the point, right? asdhasidu), no drinking, no HEAVY METAL MUSIC... Wow, it'd just be so boring. Like Bill Hicks once said,

"If its a choice between eternal heaven and New Kids on the Block or eternal hell and good tunes, I'll be on the lake of fire... _rocking out_!"


----------



## krotchdog (Apr 15, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Epsilon Delta said:
> ...



What an outright lie, thats what you statists, liberals do, you lie, I am far right and listen to Heavy Metal, I had sex before marrage, I drink, if you met me and yiou did not know me you would even like me. You would not associate me with your stereotype or your prejudice. 

If you notice I did not call you name, as I am sure you will call me, I have not looked at many of your posts but when I see a stereotype I also see bigotyr, are you a bigot, you may be. You may be all you think we are, certainly you do think we are tolerant and I see little room in your post to make me think you are tolerant.

I had a co-worker say the same thing you did, except with a bit more hate and disgust and a cuss word, I travel for work so we end up being together more than average employees, we hung out, had dinner, drank, and he said what you said, all I could think is, I thought we were friends, I looked at him and said, thats what you think of me.

The hate is coming not from our side. Sure you could find an example, but we both could do that. You best be careful, the next friend you make may be someone you hate.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 15, 2009)

women who marry men from other cultures then go into a country with stricter morals laws...can they really cry foul when they run up against these laws?  once you enter other countries you are subject to their laws be them agreeable or not.

i do not think she should have been jailed but did she not know the ways of the cuture and how restrictive they are?


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 24, 2009)

ras said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Getting her kids back will be extremely difficult.


----------



## auditor0007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Kalam said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Hmmm, fines for the men, prison for the women?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 24, 2009)

More evidence that Muslims suck.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 24, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Yeah, that's totally what I said.


----------



## biglin (Apr 24, 2009)

Judging Islam by lunatics like these is like judging Christianity by the Ku Klux Klan or Judaism by Rabbi Kahane.

A MILLION Turks marched AGAINST Muslim extremism.

In Britain, THOUSANDS of moderate Muslims held a rally in protest AGAINST the perversion of Islam that too many of these corrupt regimes in the region practice.

I have lived in two Muslim countries, Turkey and Saudi Arabia.

Muslims are NOT evil any more than Islam is evil.

I am a Christian but I am deeply saddened by the demonisation of Muslims and the frankly RACIST and ignorant nonsense some people spout about them.

These people are NOT Muslims; they are HERETICS.


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 24, 2009)

biglin said:


> Judging Islam by lunatics like these is like judging Christianity by the Ku Klux Klan or Judaism by Rabbi Kahane.
> 
> A MILLION Turks marched AGAINST Muslim extremism.
> 
> ...



Would America tolerate an armed army of Baptists blowing up Mecca ?


----------



## charlesatiq (Apr 29, 2009)

Why wasn't Brian Clark arrested and the DNA tested?
I have had awful experiences in Dubai aswell. My adult son who is now 31yrs and who is severely autistic happens to have one of the richest local fathers there is from Dubai. Yet he doesn't give a penny towards his upkeep and the Dubai courts let him get away with it. WHY BECAUSE HE HAS INFLUENCE AND THE JUDGES mostly from Sudan and other Arabian states are too afraid to upset him. And he  was a henchman for the late Sheikh Maktoum who interefered with my case.  And I am a white British mother and have no power and am not an moslem either.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 29, 2009)

charlesatiq said:


> Why wasn't Brian Clark arrested and the DNA tested?
> I have had awful experiences in Dubai aswell. My adult son who is now 31yrs and who is severely autistic happens to have one of the richest local fathers there is from Dubai. Yet he doesn't give a penny towards his upkeep and the Dubai courts let him get away with it. WHY BECAUSE HE HAS INFLUENCE AND THE JUDGES mostly from Sudan and other Arabian states are too afraid to upset him. And he  was a henchman for the late Sheikh Maktoum who interefered with my case.  And I am a white British mother and have no power and am not an moslem either.


 Sorry to here that. It is a shame but women are not treated right in many ways in many places. All the more reason to speak up when something unjust happens to you.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> biglin said:
> 
> 
> > Judging Islam by lunatics like these is like judging Christianity by the Ku Klux Klan or Judaism by Rabbi Kahane.
> ...


 
We tolerated blowing up Baghdad.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 29, 2009)

Dubai and Utah are eerily similar.

In Dubai, one can be imprisoned for adultery.

In Utah, one can be imprisoned for sending a text message.

Woman gets 30 days in jail for texting in court


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 29, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Dubai and Utah are eerily similar.
> 
> In Dubai, one can be imprisoned for adultery.
> 
> ...


Good point. In some areas out there they still expect the women to be silent, stay home, send the man out for all jobs big and small and never talk back to any man because they are believed to be superior. My dad used to say if he had it to do over he'd get him a good little mormon wife. A buddy of his married a mormon, dad said she was very well behaved...."nothing like you or your mom. She did not sass back"


----------



## William Joyce (May 3, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> women who marry men from other cultures then go into a country with stricter morals laws...can they really cry foul when they run up against these laws?  once you enter other countries you are subject to their laws be them agreeable or not.
> 
> i do not think she should have been jailed but did she not know the ways of the cuture and how restrictive they are?



White women are convinced life will be better if they marry non-white husbands.

Is that so?


----------



## William Joyce (May 3, 2009)

biglin said:


> I am a Christian but I am deeply saddened by the demonisation of Muslims and the frankly RACIST and ignorant nonsense some people spout about them.



so why not be a good Christian and prove your non-racism by becoming a Muslim?


----------



## Tank (May 3, 2009)

She should have married a white guy and stayed in a majority white area where this uncivilized barbaric behaviour is against the law.


----------



## Korimyr the Rat (May 4, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Also, for arguments sake, if this woman was truly guilty of adultery, is imprisonment the right answer?



I agree with Kalam that adultery ought to be a criminal offense, but I do not think imprisonment is an appropriate penalty because it unduly punishes both the offended party-- her husband-- and her children who are dependent upon her.

If the shoe were on the other foot, imagine the hardship that would be done to a woman whose husband had been imprisoned for adultery. On top of the suffering caused by the infidelity itself, she would also be deprived of his companionship-- should she desire to salvage the marriage-- and his support. 

The appropriate legal penalties for adultery should be mandatory counseling and some form of mild corporal punishment. And, of course, providing grounds for divorce for the other spouse-- except that this is no longer required in much of the West.

But I will agree with other posters on this thread that I do not think the standard of evidence used to convict Mrs. Pearce is nearly sufficient, and the criminal justice system of Dubai as it is in all traditional Muslim countries is ridiculously sexist.


----------



## Korimyr the Rat (May 4, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> White women are convinced life will be better if they marry non-white husbands.



Simple xenophilia. We're genetically predisposed to find people who are physically less like us sexually attractive-- it promotes exogamous mating, which is necessary for good genetic hygiene.

Whole lot of cultural factors go into why it expresses itself in the ways it does. I could probably try to post a detailed analysis... but honestly, I simply haven't thought about the matter that much. "Race" is an outdated superstition.


----------



## Harvey (May 13, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> > By Angella Johnson
> >
> >
> ...



In my opinion _no_
*BUT* she should have thought of it before marrying the guy 
and moving over there, its thier country thier rules none of our business.
In 6 month she can get the hell out of there and away from the guy.
when I go to another country I obey thier rules
or stay home.


----------



## Anguille (May 13, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> > By Angella Johnson
> >
> >
> ...





"The rule is rarely enforced for Westerners. And Marnie certainly hadnt concerned herself because in the past Ihab had always held liberal views on such matters. She had not counted on him exploiting the system to avoid an expensive Western divorce and custody battle."

Looks like she's on her way to becoming a single mother.


----------



## cbi0090 (May 17, 2009)

Anguille said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> ...



What happens between people and their relationships is a matter between them, not the state.  Any state that asserts itself into private matters like this is nanny-ish and almost childish.  Grow up...is the phrase that keeps reverberating in my head as I read this kindergarten crap.


----------



## Korimyr the Rat (May 17, 2009)

cbi0090 said:


> What happens between people and their relationships is a matter between them, not the state.



A marriage is not just a relationship between two people. It is a contract between those two people and the State.


----------



## biglin (Jul 4, 2009)

William Joyce said:


> biglin said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Christian but I am deeply saddened by the demonisation of Muslims and the frankly RACIST and ignorant nonsense some people spout about them.
> ...



I don't need to prove anything, William.

For what it's worth I'm a gypsy so I know all about racism.

I've got the greatest respect for Islam - just as I do for Judaism - but I'm a Christian because I believe Jesus Christ is my Saviour.


----------



## Father Time (Jul 6, 2009)

biglin said:


> I am a Christian but I am deeply saddened by the demonisation of Muslims and the frankly RACIST and ignorant nonsense some people spout about them.



Muslim is not a race, it's a religion, and thus you choose to participate in it(except in certain countries where it's required by law).

Arab is a race, but Arab and Muslim are not interchangeable.


----------



## Johnny Punani (Jul 7, 2009)

The evidence in this case is very weak and doesn't justify a guilty verdict IMO.  Personally, I think adultery should be penalized but not in a criminal sense but a civil one.  Those proven to be guilty of adultery should not receive any of the assets in a divorce judgement.


----------



## Father Time (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnny Punani said:


> The evidence in this case is very weak and doesn't justify a guilty verdict IMO.  Personally, I think adultery should be penalized but not in a criminal sense but a civil one.  Those proven to be guilty of adultery should not receive any of the assets in a divorce judgement.



Isn't that de facto law in the states anyway?

Oh and serious question, do you think a parent guilty of adultery should be allowed to see their children?


----------



## biglin (Jul 10, 2009)

If there WEREN'T elements of racism in the demonising of Muslims, terms like 'camel jockies,' 'rag heads' and stuff would not even be THOUGHT of, let alone used.

They are AS MUCH racist terms as calling a Jewish person a 'k...e' or a 'y.d' is.

On the question about whether or not an adulterous parent should be allowed to see their children, ignoring the fact that it's often BOTH parents who've committed adultery, the only sensible answer is of course YES.

If you care about the welfare of the children, that is.

People break up or stray for all kinds of reasons.

It doesn't mean their unfit parents or even bad people.

By the way, it reminds me of the joke about adolescence being 'the period between infancy and adultery!'


----------



## Bella-day (Jul 11, 2009)

If she belongs in prison why does the man that she supposedly had this adulterous relationship with not belong in prison also?


----------



## nia588 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if this woman was having a affair or not. but the law is the law. if you live in UAE it is against the law to cheat on one's spouse. and the husband or wife is sent to jail if they do engage in adultery. i think adultery is one of the most horrible acts one can do. and it's hurts the spouse they are with so much. they should make adultery illegal here in America or at least the cheater has to pay a fine. I would want my cheating husband to serve some time in the slammer.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 18, 2009)

nia588 said:


> I'm not sure if this woman was having a affair or not. but the law is the law. if you live in UAE it is against the law to cheat on one's spouse. and the husband or wife is sent to jail if they do engage in adultery. i think adultery is one of the most horrible acts one can do. and it's hurts the spouse they are with so much. they should make adultery illegal here in America or at least the cheater has to pay a fine. I would want my cheating husband to serve some time in the slammer.


Great post


----------



## Father Time (Jul 18, 2009)

nia588 said:


> I'm not sure if this woman was having a affair or not. but the law is the law. if you live in UAE it is against the law to cheat on one's spouse. and the husband or wife is sent to jail if they do engage in adultery. i think adultery is one of the most horrible acts one can do. and it's hurts the spouse they are with so much. they should make adultery illegal here in America or at least the cheater has to pay a fine. I would want my cheating husband to serve some time in the slammer.



Stupid laws are still stupid laws and to just dismiss the people it turns into criminals with 'well they shouldn't have broken the law' is moronic.

Also laws against adultery are stupid and not needed, all they do is take away our rights and give us absolutely no benefit.


----------



## Barb (Jul 19, 2009)

Kalam said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



 And the men? Outside of that little inequity (life is full of them), religious law does not apply to secular nations (a little something that bears repeating to the American fundamentalists), and civil law here does not carry penal repercussions for adultery. Financial, where it can be proven, yes. Prison, no.


----------



## nia588 (Jul 22, 2009)

Father Time said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if this woman was having a affair or not. but the law is the law. if you live in UAE it is against the law to cheat on one's spouse. and the husband or wife is sent to jail if they do engage in adultery. i think adultery is one of the most horrible acts one can do. and it's hurts the spouse they are with so much. they should make adultery illegal here in America or at least the cheater has to pay a fine. I would want my cheating husband to serve some time in the slammer.
> ...



just because you or I think a law is stupid doesn't make it OK to break the law. there are some immigrants who come here to America thinking that some of our laws stupid. but they still have to follow them regardless of what they think. and if they break them than they have to pay the price.

this woman was a immigrant in the UAE. when you go to the middle east or any other country you have to follow the laws and or either leave. 

you obviously have never gone through the pain of being cheated on. you spend your time and attention to a person to only have them go behind your back and start a relationship with someone else. it is a crime because a person goes through mental stress.


----------



## Father Time (Jul 22, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > nia588 said:
> ...



Oh please, lots of things can cause mental stress including divorce, should we criminalize that next?

Oh and monogamy is very rare in nature (two animals and counting) and to make laws that go against human nature is just insane. No one's nature is going to be changed no matter what stupid laws are made.


----------



## nia588 (Jul 22, 2009)

Father Time said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



well what separates us from other species is that we have something called self control. other animals also have sex with their siblings but does that make is acceptable for humans? and if a person doesn't want to be in a monogamous relationship they should be up front with the person rather than going behind their back knowing it's going to hurt their wife/husband.

and divorce is not as stressful as finding out someone stabbed you in the back. at least when going through a divorce you know what's going on. when a spouse cheating on you have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2009)

nia588 said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > nia588 said:
> ...


Nice post Nia


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 30, 2009)

Any of you know about this woman? Betty Mahmoody, and her daughter Mahtob? She got lucky and escaped her capture. Her crime? She was married to a man who after visiting his family in Iran rededicated himself to his Islamic fundamentalism. Holding his wife captive in a country that oppresses women 


Mahmoody Betty | Bio of Mahmoody Betty | AEI Speakers Bureau


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Jul 30, 2009)

Kalam said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> ...


 
I was under the impression that "proof" required three witnesses to the overt act in order to make a determination that adultery has actually been committed.


----------



## cbi0090 (Oct 24, 2009)

Korimyr the Rat said:


> cbi0090 said:
> 
> 
> > What happens between people and their relationships is a matter between them, not the state.
> ...



An idiotic idea.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 24, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> > *'A good day is when I speak to my sons': An 'adulterous' mother speaks from her Dubai prison*
> > By Angella Johnson
> >
> >
> ...



Marnie apparently had an affair and is of course saying she was framed.

Her real "crimes" were marrying and staying with the creep.  She will serve her term then be deported.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Oct 27, 2009)

Kalam said:


> I don't necessarily believe that everybody guilty of adultery should have to spend time in prison. There are other forms of legal punishment that could be used, like fines, etc.


Right - fine the men (10 cents), imprison the women. Then fine the women ($10,000)  as well, just to be sure.
Because a MAN cannot rape a whore, and any woman who has sex with a man outside of marriage, even if the man murdered all her male relatives and forced himself on her, is a whore for seeing a MAN with no male relative present.
Stone the Whore!
It is the will of God!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalam (Oct 27, 2009)

Charles Stucker said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I don't necessarily believe that everybody guilty of adultery should have to spend time in prison. There are other forms of legal punishment that could be used, like fines, etc.
> ...



I respectfully disagree. Punishments should not be based on gender, and rape victims should be consoled, not punished. 

_Narrated Wa'il ibn Hujr: When a woman went out in the time of the Prophet (SAWS) for prayer, a man attacked her and overpowered (raped) her. She shouted and he went off, and when a man came by, she said: That [man] did such and such to me. And when a company of the Emigrants came by, she said: That man did such and such to me. They went and seized the man whom they thought had had intercourse with her and brought him to her. She said: Yes, this is he. Then they brought him to the Apostle of Allah (SAWS). When he (the Prophet) was about to pass sentence, the man who (actually) had assaulted her stood up and said: Apostle of Allah, I am the man who did it to her. He (the Prophet) said to her: Go away, for Allah has forgiven you. But he told the man some good words (AbuDawud said: meaning the man who was seized), and of the man who had had intercourse with her, he said: Stone him to death. He also said: He has repented to such an extent that if the people of Medina had repented similarly, it would have been accepted from them. _

- Sunan Abu Dawud, _Hudud_ (Punishments), no. 4366.​


----------



## Charles Stucker (Oct 28, 2009)

Kalam said:


> Punishments should not be based on gender, and rape victims should be consoled, not punished.


I firmly agree with this statement. My post was meant to mock the attitudes of the people who spout such nonsense as "Kill that whore for being raped"
Forgive my lack of a sarcasm smiley in my last post.


----------

